# Timur's Kernel USB OTG for Nexus 7 2013 is here



## Chocobo2k (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi,

I'm considering doing in car installation of a Nexus 7. Everyone is recommending the following rom

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37755-timurs-kernel-usb-rom-closed-21-aug-2013/

People are amazed by how great it is. Now, I don't have a Nexus 7 laying around and instead of buying an older model I was considering buying the new one. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem that there is a Timur's rom for the new one.

Any suggestions?

*Update: As of June 6, 2014. *Timur's Kernel for Nexus 7 2013 can be found in the link below:

https://timur.mobi/timurs-kernel-n7-2013/

This is a kernel and not a rom like the previous one. This is intentional according to Timur.

I installed it on my Nexus 7 2013 and I can confirm that OTG + charging are working now.

Looking forward to complete my installation next week. I'll post pictures, videos and experience in this post.


----------



## jnatten (Sep 12, 2013)

Chocobo2k said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm considering doing in car installation of a Nexus 7. Everyone is recommending the following rom
> 
> ...


Doing an in-car installation of a Nexus 7 myself.

You could charge the battery directly with an external power supply straight to the battery. And an electromagnet solution for the wake/sleep, but Timur's rom isn't ported to the 2013 edition (and i don't think it ever will be, atleast not by Timur himself).

I myself haven't decided yet if I'm to purchase a 2012 or try this hardware option.

sara on the forum has a successful installation with the 2013 with and unrooted 4.3.


----------



## Chocobo2k (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I talked to Timur and he's considering a port for Nexus 2013.

http://www.indiegogo...om-nexus-7-2013


----------



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

Come on people, 400 pages of replies on his old rom and no one is talking about this?


----------



## nexus-fan (Nov 17, 2012)

the bad: the project has closed...

the good: flar2 from XDA has kernel that supports USB AUDIO+fast charging +OTG and will try to

develop the rest of features.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2469140&page=2 (see #17)

link for Elemental-X kernel:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2389022


----------



## Timur (Aug 7, 2012)

Just to let you know that I'm prepping the release of Timur's kernel for Android 4.4.x on N7 (2nd gen) later this spring.

These new kernels will support USB host mode + charging, optional fast charging, FI-mode and USB audio on boot.

https://timur.mobi


----------



## tjl_48 (Jul 20, 2013)

This is awesome. I put the original model in my car and admittedly did kind of a hack job. I was going to take it apart and do it better this spring. Might as well put the 2013 in now.


----------



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

Good to see you back! I've got most of this working through other methods in your absence but I'm all for switching back to a true FI switchable rom.


----------



## principino1984 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys, which is the best rom for the nexus 7 2013 device and the timur FI kernel? I've just installed the new cyanogenmod 11.0 but something just don't works since it keeps rebooting after a firte "256 color" boot screen.

Marco


----------



## b3ltazar (Jan 16, 2014)

principino1984 said:


> Hey guys, which is the best rom for the nexus 7 2013 device and the timur FI kernel? I've just installed the new cyanogenmod 11.0 but something just don't works since it keeps rebooting after a firte "256 color" boot screen.
> 
> Marco


He probably based his kernel on aosp kernel. you cant use his kernel on any cyanogenmod base rom.. it must be a aosp based rom. there are a few cyanogen roms built for aosp kernel if it says non caf you can use. I dont have his kernel but that what happens when u install a aosp kernel on caf based rom boot screen will be seriously messed up.


----------



## principino1984 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys,

I've factory restored to the original KOTH49 rom for nexus 2013 deb. I'm having some serious issue on battery drain during the night. This morning when I woke up the nexus after a whole night in FI Sleep mode I found a 32% battery loss caused by spotify that I was listening before stopping the car. The night before same situation but caused probably by TuneIn radio.

Is it normal or not this behavior? Do I have to remember to kill all the app before turing off the car?

Thanks

Marco


----------



## Timur (Aug 7, 2012)

The latest PowerEventMgr will try to stop all 3rd party wake locks, when it transitions to suspend mode. You should try that.

Timur


----------



## principino1984 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey Timur, it's marco ... I made some more testing on the kernel and the "audio" bug it's related only to spotify. Anyway I'm trying to solve it with tasked to stop all the music playing when the nexus is under battery (car switched off). I've also set tasked to put the nexus on airplane mode when there's no power to the tablet. Right now I'm draining more or less 1% per hour when the nexus in in sleep mode. Usually I can charge back at 100% during daytime with the car running for almost an hour.

On your FAQs you said that only pure aosp can work with your kernel, therefore no cyanogen. But what about paranoid, omnirom or the new miui rom for nexus 7? Sorry to ask you but since the tablet is in "fixed" mode I'd like no to take it away from there XD

Actually my installation is very simple but is working sooooo nice.

Nexus 7 2013 deb => uac202 beringher => amplifier zapco i450 => parrot mik9000 => car speakers

The only real thing I'm missing is the volume knob ...

Marco


----------



## ricren (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi guys,

A simple question for the ones running the 2013 version of the N7 tablet : Are there any compelling reasons to upgrade from the 2012 model? I'm currenly running it in my car with USBrom as a media center and it works very nice.

The only reason I can think of is obtaining a little bit more speed for those situations where you have many apps running.

Is the increased screen resolution of the 2013 version something necessary on the car. where you need big icons?

have fun!

Ric


----------



## principino1984 (Mar 4, 2014)

Don't know.. It was my first one so I decided to go for the N7 2013 deb. Probably since there isn't any dedicated rom for this nexus and I had the N7 2012 I wouldn't upgrade to the 2013 version. I do think the power of the 2012 version is enough for in-car using.

Marco


----------



## riiidaa (May 16, 2014)

Hello Timur, great work on the 2012 version, I just bought a 2013 after seeing this guy's install however did not think before buying that the on-screen vol controls etc wouldn't be available without a 2013 port of your rom... Oops


----------



## Timur (Aug 7, 2012)

riiidaa said:


> ...Oops


See my msg #392 (bottom of 2nd post): http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2469140&page=40

So, not exactly my fault.


----------



## riiidaa (May 16, 2014)

No, the Oops was entirely my oops, = buying a tablet without understanding


----------



## papinist (Jul 21, 2013)

so, xda support thread is closed.. where we can get support for this kernel? Is this the new reference forum like the 2012 version?


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hopefully this one will be closed soon too. I think it goes against the spirit of Android to require payment for your work, and it's certainly against the forum rules. I'm happy to donate to a developer when I use his work, and have even sent Timur a few bucks in the past, but he will never get another cent from me after this. I'll find another kernel to use for my new car install.


----------

